# The sight of too tight clothes...



## GPL (Nov 2, 2006)

I love to watch a girl wearing (way) too tight jeans and a tight shirt.
I think a girl wearing too tight clothes looks sexy and shows a recent gain or self confidence. The seams almost ripping, the rolls flowing over the waistband, rolls showing through the outstreched shirt...

Do you girls like to wear tight clothes and love the feeling of it preasured on your skin? I know I love to wear too tight pants, just for the feeling! 
Please let me know 

GPL.


----------



## InsecureGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

GPL said:


> I love to watch a girl wearing (way) too tight jeans and a tight shirt.
> I think a girl wearing too tight clothes looks sexy and shows a recent gain or self confidence. The seams almost ripping, the rolls flowing over the waistband, rolls showing through the outstreched shirt...
> 
> Do you girls like to wear tight clothes and love the feeling of it preasured on your skin? I know I love to wear too tight pants, just for the feeling!
> ...



I can't say that I love the feeling.. usually makes me depressed that I've gotten fatter and I'll have to buy new clothes. *Sigh*

I need new clothes again actually... which is a pain. My partner said to me last night actually 'We should go through your wardrobe and see what fits and what doesn't.. so we can get an idea of what you need. We can hang on to the old clothes though for when you lose some weight..' I was mortified... does that mean he wants me to lose weight?? Is that him being polite and telling me that I'm a bit too porky for his liking. Or is that just him thinking that I'd want to get back into them? I said to him 'Well, what if I don't ever get back into them' and then he said 'Then we'll give them to charity, so that people who can't afford to buy new clothes can still wear nice things you can no longer wear'

I hope he doesn't want me to lose weight though.. that made me feel really self concious.. and thanks for writing this thread GPL - it made me remember this conversation from last night and me feeling really shit over it.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 2, 2006)

I think it's reasonable for him to assume you plan to lose weight, especially if you've expressed insecurity about your size. However, if it really bothers you, you should ask him. If he wants you to lose weight, then you have a problem to deal with, but at least you'll no where you stand, rather than subliminally reading insults into the most casual remarks.


----------



## InsecureGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I think it's reasonable for him to assume you plan to lose weight, especially if you've expressed insecurity about your size. However, if it really bothers you, you should ask him. If he wants you to lose weight, then you have a problem to deal with, but at least you'll no where you stand, rather than subliminally reading insults into the most casual remarks.



I'm kinda scared to ask him.. since I'm worried he'll say he doesn't like me this size... I kinda want people to like me for the size I am now... that's why I'm here! 

And thank you for your opinions on it.. I really appreciate them! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2006)

I find wearing too tight clothes uncomfortable and makes me feel insecure.
I would wear something tight for my man, though, in private.


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

I spent several years wearing clothes that were too big for me....I guess my way of trying to hide my fat. Which is silly really......when you think about it. Then after realizing I wasn't making myself look better by hiding who I truly was, I started to show my curves off. And now, although too tight makes me uncomfortable, I like my clothes to fit well. Snug in the right places and showing off the good stuff .


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 2, 2006)

do you realize how uncomfortable (physically) tight clothes can be?

i cant stand pants that are too tight. it hurts!


----------



## GPL (Nov 2, 2006)

InsecureGirl said:


> I can't say that I love the feeling.. usually makes me depressed that I've gotten fatter and I'll have to buy new clothes. *Sigh*
> 
> I need new clothes again actually... which is a pain. My partner said to me last night actually 'We should go through your wardrobe and see what fits and what doesn't.. so we can get an idea of what you need. We can hang on to the old clothes though for when you lose some weight..' I was mortified... does that mean he wants me to lose weight?? Is that him being polite and telling me that I'm a bit too porky for his liking. Or is that just him thinking that I'd want to get back into them? I said to him 'Well, what if I don't ever get back into them' and then he said 'Then we'll give them to charity, so that people who can't afford to buy new clothes can still wear nice things you can no longer wear'
> 
> I hope he doesn't want me to lose weight though.. that made me feel really self concious.. and thanks for writing this thread GPL - it made me remember this conversation from last night and me feeling really shit over it.




Hey IG,

Maybe he just said that because maybe there will be a chance you will become a little smaller again, you never know... Not because he wants you to loose weight, but because he is realistic that it COULD happen!
I know that you are comfortable now and that you like to eat, wich isnt leading to loosing weight, though... 
Maybe you can try to sell your "old clothes" to another BBW from Dim?

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Nov 2, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> do you realize how uncomfortable (physically) tight clothes can be?
> 
> i cant stand pants that are too tight. it hurts!




Well, there is too tight and there is TOO tight, hehe 
I know some BBW's love wearing too tight clothes...

GPL.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been holding onto a cute pair of undies that fit--mostly. They're just a tiny bit too tight. I kept figuring they'd come in handy eventually.

I think they just might.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 2, 2006)

GPL said:


> I love to watch a girl wearing (way) too tight jeans and a tight shirt.
> I think a girl wearing too tight clothes looks sexy and shows a recent gain or self confidence. The seams almost ripping, the rolls flowing over the waistband, rolls showing through the outstreched shirt...
> 
> Do you girls like to wear tight clothes and love the feeling of it preasured on your skin? I know I love to wear too tight pants, just for the feeling!
> ...



That's one thing that got me into large women. I use to be a sucker when a girl had to adjust


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 2, 2006)

InsecureGirl said:


> I'm kinda scared to ask him.. since I'm worried he'll say he doesn't like me this size... I kinda want people to like me for the size I am now... that's why I'm here!
> 
> And thank you for your opinions on it.. I really appreciate them! :happy:


I understand that you're scared, but I think either answer might be better than the stress and anxiety. Take it from somebody with a fear of confrontation.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 2, 2006)

InsecureGirl said:


> I can't say that I love the feeling.. usually makes me depressed that I've gotten fatter and I'll have to buy new clothes. *Sigh*
> 
> I need new clothes again actually... which is a pain. My partner said to me last night actually 'We should go through your wardrobe and see what fits and what doesn't.. so we can get an idea of what you need. We can hang on to the old clothes though for when you lose some weight..' I was mortified... does that mean he wants me to lose weight?? Is that him being polite and telling me that I'm a bit too porky for his liking. Or is that just him thinking that I'd want to get back into them? I said to him 'Well, what if I don't ever get back into them' and then he said 'Then we'll give them to charity, so that people who can't afford to buy new clothes can still wear nice things you can no longer wear'
> 
> I hope he doesn't want me to lose weight though.. that made me feel really self concious.. and thanks for writing this thread GPL - it made me remember this conversation from last night and me feeling really shit over it.



I agree with Fuzzy, talk to him about it directly, rather than assuming you're taking his comments the "right" way (negative). He may just not know where you stand on it, and could be saying anything and everything to try to not upset you in either direction. 

And I'm not sure if your thanks to GPL was serious or sarcastic... but there are tons of guys here who are very in to too tight clothing, so it's a good thread. If it brought up bad thoughts for you, I'm sorry... but there is going to be LOTS of that on these boards if you're not happy with yourself. 

Maybe you can see them as empowering rather than insecurity triggers.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 2, 2006)

I like tight/form-fitting pants, etc... don't like wearing things that appear hugely oversized (unless that is a style of it for some reason). 

I draw the line at pain though... if something is cutting into me or hurting, it's only good for pictures or a "special friend" (position open). 

I'm fat enough that rolls are everywhere and visible no matter what I wear... lol


----------



## MeowMac (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a ton of clothes that are way too small because I've gained about 100lbs in the 3 years. I can't give them up cause I love clothes. Then I have the clothes that were bought purposefully too small... too small shorts, t-shirt or skirt but those are just for fun. 

On a daily basis I wear the clothes that "fit" even though some of those are becoming obviously too small, specifically the shirts because the buttons are beginning to pull apart.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 2, 2006)

I hate wearing clothing that is too tight. Its uncomfortable and unflattering. There is a difference between confidence and wearing clothing that doesn't fit. I mean seriously. Having pride in your appearance should mean looking your best. Wearing clothes that compliment your figure, your style, and the activity. I don't think too tight is attractive on ANYONE, skinny or fat.


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess from a childhood filled with ill-fitting, matronly clothing (there were no trendy plus-size clothing stores, or mail order places then), I really do not like to wear clothes that bind. I do like my jeans to fit my bum nicely (read "tightly"), but not so much so that it is uncomfortable to sit down in them. I like my blouses to be anywhere from form-fitting to slightly loose, and they are rarely long. I have given up forever those big shirts, long blouses and oversized items that I thought hid me, but in reality only made me look bigger and fueled my old mindset about not making people have to look at the form of my belly and bum. And more importantly, back then, it hid the obvious outline of my belly from my own view.

Now, I wear clothing that shows what my body looks like while neither hiding it nor exposing it. Kinda like this. Just an average outfit. If people don't want to see the outline of my rolls, bum or stomach, they can look the other way. I don't flaunt my body, but I'm darned well not going to start wearing mu-muus so that the fat phobic don't have to be made uncomfortable.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 3, 2006)

TINA!

I like the dramatic curve of your waist and your badonkadonk.

I is jealous (and objectifying, in this instance).

</end lust>


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 3, 2006)

i'll do it occationally for certain people, in private. but too tight clothes are really uncomfortable, even though i like the look of it.


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> TINA!
> 
> I like the dramatic curve of your waist and your badonkadonk.
> 
> ...



I'm not the bragging kind of person, but I admit, I do like my bum. I also like that it's big enough that it probably freaks some people out who don't like fatness.  

I was at Costco today, wearing a summer dress, and I could feel a whole lot of jiggling going on back there, and figured that some people looked down on me for my size and "letting myself go so badly," and I admit the thought of it all made me smile and chuckle. 

Thank you for your sweet, sexy comment, maire.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm not the bragging kind of person, but I admit, I do like my bum. I also like that it's big enough that it probably freaks some people out who don't like fatness.
> 
> I was at Costco today, wearing a summer dress, and I could feel a whole lot of jiggling going on back there, and figured that some people looked down on me for my size and "letting myself go so badly," and I admit the thought of it all made me smile and chuckle.
> 
> Thank you for your sweet, sexy comment, maire.



LOL... I do that sometimes as well. When I know someone is looking at me with that "Good LORD!" look... I just smile and think to myself - if they only knew.... heeheeheee.


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't you love it? And I have to say, it is such a fabulous departure from my childhood and teens, when I could feel the white-hot, burning shame of my fatness when people stared. Screw that!  

You and your girl friends must make a wonderful sight on a bash night, going out to eat or to a store. One of these days, I'm going to find out myself, AM. *We'll paint the town fat!*


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm totally going to steal the "paint the town fat" line. This is just a heads up.


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2006)

Glad you like it enough to steal it, Rebecca. I just made it my user title.


----------



## GPL (Nov 3, 2006)

MeowMac said:


> I have a ton of clothes that are way too small because I've gained about 100lbs in the 3 years. I can't give them up cause I love clothes. Then I have the clothes that were bought purposefully too small... too small shorts, t-shirt or skirt but those are just for fun.
> 
> On a daily basis I wear the clothes that "fit" even though some of those are becoming obviously too small, specifically the shirts because the buttons are beginning to pull apart.




Wow! Sexyiiiii:wubu: 
Thanks for sharing, sweetie 

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## inlove (Nov 4, 2006)

I like it when a girl's shirt gets those ripples accross the chest where it's too tight for her boobs! And I like wearing tight shirts too, but the pants thing, uh nah - ow!

Paint the town fat! Oh my gosh, I have to get my girl on here! She's so insecure about her weight, it would rock for her to meet people who not only don't give a shit - they like it! She still thinks I'm a bit of a freak for liking her body, but hey - whaddaya do?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 4, 2006)

inlove said:


> I like it when a girl's shirt gets those ripples accross the chest where it's too tight for her boobs!


this is a huge favorite of mine!!! no pun intended


----------



## Tina (Nov 4, 2006)

inlove said:


> Paint the town fat! Oh my gosh, I have to get my girl on here! She's so insecure about her weight, it would rock for her to meet people who not only don't give a shit - they like it! She still thinks I'm a bit of a freak for liking her body, but hey - whaddaya do?



It's not easy getting to the point of comfortability and feeling beyond the judgement of strangers, but it sure does feel good once you're there. Bring your girlfriend.  Personally, I think the best place to start here is the Main Board -- the  What is your SA (size acceptance) history? thread.

Knowing that the person you love, or that strangers, whomever, find you attractive can be a great and powerful thing; but IMO, it's even more important to find that inside oneself first, or at least as a main part of the journey, because otherwise, the person is only responding to the desires of others, and not the part inside themselves that builds true self-esteem and an honestly positive self-perception.

BTW, welcome!


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm not the bragging kind of person, but I admit, I do like my bum. I also like that it's big enough that it probably freaks some people out who don't like fatness.
> 
> I was at Costco today, wearing a summer dress, and I could feel a whole lot of jiggling going on back there, and figured that some people looked down on me for my size and "letting myself go so badly," and I admit the thought of it all made me smile and chuckle.
> 
> Thank you for your sweet, sexy comment, maire.




Tina Coggins.... Goddess on Earth :eat2:


----------



## GPL (Nov 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm not the bragging kind of person, but I admit, I do like my bum. I also like that it's big enough that it probably freaks some people out who don't like fatness.
> 
> I was at Costco today, wearing a summer dress, and I could feel a whole lot of jiggling going on back there, and figured that some people looked down on me for my size and "letting myself go so badly," and I admit the thought of it all made me smile and chuckle.
> 
> Thank you for your sweet, sexy comment, maire.



 
Shake it baby!!:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 4, 2006)

My girl wears tight black stretchies, she look hawt!


----------



## Tina (Nov 5, 2006)

wrench13 said:


> Tina Coggins.... Goddess on Earth :eat2:



Thank you, Wrench.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 5, 2006)

InsecureGirl said:


> I can't say that I love the feeling.. usually makes me depressed that I've gotten fatter and I'll have to buy new clothes. *Sigh*
> 
> I need new clothes again actually... which is a pain. My partner said to me last night actually 'We should go through your wardrobe and see what fits and what doesn't.. so we can get an idea of what you need. We can hang on to the old clothes though for when you lose some weight..' I was mortified... does that mean he wants me to lose weight?? Is that him being polite and telling me that I'm a bit too porky for his liking. Or is that just him thinking that I'd want to get back into them? I said to him 'Well, what if I don't ever get back into them' and then he said 'Then we'll give them to charity, so that people who can't afford to buy new clothes can still wear nice things you can no longer wear'
> 
> I hope he doesn't want me to lose weight though.. that made me feel really self concious.. and thanks for writing this thread GPL - it made me remember this conversation from last night and me feeling really shit over it.



I think its most likely him just realizing that most women yo yo with their weight. I know I do, without even trying. You should definitely talk to him though, ask him if your recent weight gain bothered him that way at least you know and you don't have to waste time wondering what he thinks when you could know outright if you'd just ask him.


----------



## InsecureGirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay, so... I haven't been brave enough to ask him outright if my weight gain bothers him.. but the entire weekend was full of "Go on, get on the exercise bike." I said, "No, I don't really want to.." and he kept forcing the issue. "Come on, get on the exercise bike.. for 5 minutes or so?" and I ended up saying, "No, I don't have to do anything I don't want to." I think that shocked him, he wasn't expecting that.. I'd just had enough of him going on and on at me all weekend to exercise. I finally semi-confronted him and said, "Are you trying to get me to exercise because you don't like my size anymore?" and then he said hesitantly "No, it's not that.. just thinking about your.. your health." 

Just because he doesn't see me exercise in a strict regimental type fashion like he's used to, doesn't mean I don't. I run around the house when he's not here, housework is exercise in my opinion and I spend a large portion of my time dancing, shaking my butt. I told him all of this and he just laughed at me.. I think he's just making up excuses now. 

He also made another comment about getting me new clothes. I said I'm not sure what size I'd need and he was all like "Well, we'll measure you then." I was kinda like :shocked: since I really don't think I can deal with him knowing that my waist is probably twice as big as his now.. plus I might have to get a bigger size than stated anyway since a lot of my recent weight has gone straight to my bottom... it's really blimping up lately. My plump rear now takes over my seat.

Anyway, just an update about the subtle hints. Everyone's been really good with saying ask him outright... to be honest though, I don't think I'd get an honest answer out of him. He's not one for expressing his true feelings..

End of rant.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 6, 2006)

IG, although it may not be a comfort, a lot of people are really ignorant about size and health and think it's impossible to be fat and healthy.


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm always in favor of very open, honest communication. Always. I thnk it's time, so you know _exactly_ what you're actually dealing with here, IG, and can make your own decisions from there.


----------



## Big D Guy (Nov 7, 2006)

At the risk of sounding politically incorrect...There is nothing hotter than 40 pounds of ass in a 20 pound pair of jeans!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 9, 2006)

If he's not honest, maybe you at least can be. Tell him that you're fat, you think you're gaining weight, but you're healthy, and you aren't going to change for him. Tell him you that you've been having some insecurity issues about your size, and you don't appreciate the comments and hints.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 9, 2006)

ExpandingHorizons said:


> My girl wears tight black stretchies, she look hawt!



I was gonna say... I love love _love_ the way those tight black stretch pants look on a woman's curves.  Seems like they were more popular back in the 80s and early 90s, but every once in a while I'll see a super-sexy BBW or just a gal with some nice curves wearing one and it looks fantastic! I would imagine that they must be a bit more comfortable than tight jeans or other tight clothing... even though they are form fitting they still stretch and move with your body somewhat.

But I confess, the tight jeans are really sexy... definately a turn on to see a big ol' butt packed into a nice snug-fitting pair of jeans.  Oh, and remember those spandex biker shorts??? *whew!* :smitten: lol

But I can understand the ladies who say tight clothes are not for them, because it's definately not for me! I can't stand wearing tight clothes myself... I usually wear all my clothes as loose and baggy as I can possibly find them. I just feel comfortable that way.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 9, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> I was gonna say... I love love _love_ the way those tight black stretch pants look on a woman's curves.  Seems like they were more popular back in the 80s and early 90s, but every once in a while I'll see a super-sexy BBW or just a gal with some nice curves wearing one and it looks fantastic! I would imagine that they must be a bit more comfortable than tight jeans or other tight clothing... even though they are form fitting they still stretch and move with your body somewhat.
> 
> But I confess, the tight jeans are really sexy... definately a turn on to see a big ol' butt packed into a nice snug-fitting pair of jeans.  Oh, and remember those spandex biker shorts??? *whew!* :smitten: lol
> 
> But I can understand the ladies who say tight clothes are not for them, because it's definately not for me! I can't stand wearing tight clothes myself... I usually wear all my clothes as loose and baggy as I can possibly find them. I just feel comfortable that way.



Interesting tidbits about the history on the tighty wities. yeah I have seen those biker shorts, those are still common today around here. There's a lot of bicyclists. 

Most of the time my gal wears loose clothes because she's a tomboy. Not too loose, though. She hates femine stuff. Be glad, I accept the way she is and not change her.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 9, 2006)

InsecureGirl said:


> ... to be honest though, I don't think I'd get an honest answer out of him. He's not one for expressing his true feelings..



Food for thought: if he's not being honest about this, what else might he not be telling you? 

I agree with the point that Tina and others have made here... it's far better that you get everything out on the table now, so you can both see where things stand. Scary? Sure. But if there is a problem here it's better that you know about it now, rather than let it fester for however long and have it all blow up in your face. I tell you from experience, it's far more painful to let an issue like this go on for some time and ruin a relationship than it is to just nip it in the bud from the beginning and be done with it.

But hey, if you all really care about eachother then he should want to know how you are feeling, and what his "subtle hints" are doing to you. He should listen to you and understand you when you say that you don't want to be pressured into loosing weight, or doing _anything_ that you don't want to do. Maybe if you just come clean with your feelings, be* completely* open and honest with him, he will be able to see your point of view and you can move on together in a positive direction. He needs to be willing and able to share his honest feelings with you as well, and maybe you opening up the door and getting things rolling will encourage him to do just that.

In other words, if you're both commited to your relationship with one another and willing to work through anything, then having open and honest communication can only bring you closer and strengthen your relationship. 

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Teecher (Nov 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm always in favor of very open, honest communication. Always. I thnk it's time, so you know _exactly_ what you're actually dealing with here, IG, and can make your own decisions from there.



Hey Tina, I've been to your deviantart site and also checked out your webpage with all the cool "Fat Girls Only" stuff. It's great!! I have to ask you a question about them - How come you don't model your own clothes on your own site?

No doubt in the minds of many of us here that would be a sight to behold. As long as I can remember, I have seen about 4 pics of you of about 6,000 posts. Believe it or not, some of us love pears like you and would like to SEE more of the Queen of 'Fat Girls Only' material.

I hope I'm not coming across the wrong way. I just know I love you.:smitten: 


Teecher

Pears Rule!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 9, 2006)

personally i find a saggin belly jigglin around in a pair of loose sweat pants or pajama bottoms more attractive than tight jeans


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2006)

Very kind of you, Teecher, thank you. No, you are not coming across in the wrong way. One of these days I need to actually buy something from my own shop, I guess.


----------



## Shala (Nov 16, 2006)

This morning I'm getting dressed for work and I put on a pair of slacks I've worn many times before. When lo and behold, I realize they are now too short!! I am 34 years old, so I sure as hell haven't grown any taller. So I guess my ass has grown and is swallowing up more of my pants at the top turning them into crop pants. And I really liked those pants......


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2006)

Shala, you wouldn't believe the things my ass swallows up! Biggie sometimes has to watch out, so that he doesn't get swallowed up, too!!  

Seriously, though, it's a problem. It's hard to find dresses and that fit properly, because while they are the proper length in the front, because of the size of my aft compartment, and the resulting shelf, there is almost always about a 6" difference, or more, between the apparent length of front and back.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 16, 2006)

There's also the space they swallow up in some cars--and I don't mean width. When you're only 5'7" and your head is bumping the ceiling, you gotta figure ass is is the cause lol.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 16, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> ... I usually wear all my clothes as loose and baggy as I can possibly find them. I just feel comfortable that way.



I can't feel comfortable unless I'm "contained". My clothes have to fit me quite snugly.


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

True. Some might say that is the definition of sitting high on the hog, but I don't really like the piggy comparisons.


----------



## missaf (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't really have the differential between front and back, but dresses mostly suck unless they're tailored because I'm such a pear shape. 22/24 on top and 28/30 on the bottom. Separates are my savior.




Tina said:


> Shala, you wouldn't believe the things my ass swallows up! Biggie sometimes has to watch out, so that he doesn't get swallowed up, too!!
> 
> Seriously, though, it's a problem. It's hard to find dresses and that fit properly, because while they are the proper length in the front, because of the size of my aft compartment, and the resulting shelf, there is almost always about a 6" difference, or more, between the apparent length of front and back.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 17, 2006)

Preaching to the choir. Here's my big complaint: If the majority of women are either pear shaped or apple shaped, and not BALL shaped, why are most dresses designed in a SACK shape?

I don't buy dresses either, for this exact reason. 



missaf said:


> I don't really have the differential between front and back, but dresses mostly suck unless they're tailored because I'm such a pear shape. 22/24 on top and 28/30 on the bottom. Separates are my savior.


----------



## lestamore (Nov 17, 2006)

I really like to wear tight t-shirts. I love the way they outline my boobs and waist. I had a boyfriend a few years ago who at one point said something about how all my shirts were too small. I was shocked and kindof hurt. I wasn't getting dressed for him when I got up in the morning; I wanna wear what makes _me_ feel good. I should have known then that it wasn't going to work. Hmmph. You can't tell other people what to wear like its your decision. Not that I wouldn't wear something especially for him sometimes if he wanted. But my fashion sense is my own!


----------



## MickRidem (Nov 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> True. Some might say that is the definition of sitting high on the hog, but I don't really like the piggy comparisons.



I always thought "sitting high on the hog" was referring to position on a motorcycle. The seats either sit high where the rider bends forward a bit over the handlebars, or a "lowrider" where you sit back and relax on the hog/bike. A bigger bum might make you ride higher on the hog. 

Just sayin' it might not be a pig thing, but rather a Harley thing.  

To stay on topic I'll add...

I keep tiny clothes to squeeze into around the house (and occasionally sneak outside) but there is a time and place for everything. :eat1:


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

Nah, chill, it's an old saying that came before any popularity of HD, though I'm sure it was adapted for that -- just as I adapted it for this. The original meaning is that the person is doing well, usually financially, or is in some position of plenty.


----------



## MickRidem (Nov 18, 2006)

I did not know that! Huh! Thanks!  That's interesting.


----------

